# What is a large motorhome ?



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

On the info on the campsite database there is a category Suitable for large mhomes/ rv's

What size is generally considered a large motorhome ?

Thanks

Roger


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

im not sure but i would say its bigger than a medium one


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

:twisted: 


I suppose i asked for that .........


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

as a guess, over 7.5m?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

It will all ways be a matter of opinion, I would hazard a guess of over 8.5 meters.

Charlie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

When you enter a stoppover in to the database you get the following option...

*Suitable for RVs/Large MHs over 30Ft long*

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

comeon, Pete, what's 30ft in metres? :roll:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just booked Stena Holyhead/Dublin. They classify motorhomes as 1. up to 6mtrs, 2, up to 10mtrs and 3, over (I think) 12mtrs. One person/organisation’s view.

Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> comeon, Pete, what's 30ft in metres? :roll:


About 9 shillings and sixpence.

I dunno, hate all this metric stuff, just over 9 metres?

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

bognormike said:


> comeon, Pete, what's 30ft in metres? :roll:


What's a "ft" Mike? :wink:

Dick


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*large motorhome*

30 ft =9mtrs
GEOMAR


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is that electric or gas, if gas, is that pipe gas or bottled


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > comeon, Pete, what's 30ft in metres? :roll:
> ...


it's a small bit of flatulence 8) :lol:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > bognormike said:
> ...


I wondered how Kevs post fitted in here :wink:

Charlie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought Mike had lost it again :roll: :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I thought Mike had lost it again :roll: :roll:


what do you mean AGAIN? :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I would say large is over 7.5 meters.

As for the MHF data base not many motorhomes are over 30 feet, most at that size are RV,s


Richard...


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

About 3.3 feet to a metre,

"but not sure what size feet"


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Most sites class larger m/hs as being either 28ft or 30ft.

We are camp site assessors and thats our rule of them aswell.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok thanks all

my MH is 7 mtrs so it should be alright most places.

still new here and trying to get a feel for things before i try out some of the wild spots 


Roger


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We are 7.5mtrs hampsterracing the only problems we have had so far are weight and width. Happy motorhoming.

Dick


----------

